# Bennie's "siblings"



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh! I want goats sooooo bad!!!! I love goats! Yours are just too cute for words!!! I want to pick them up and hug them till they are all squishy!


----------



## KrisB (Feb 6, 2015)

AngelAviary said:


> Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh! I want goats sooooo bad!!!! I love goats! Yours are just too cute for words!!! I want to pick them up and hug them till they are all squishy!




These are Nigerian Dwarfs! I love them! They are easy going and sweet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Bennie is so lucky to have so many wonderful friends. Are you on a farmette or a real farm? Goats are adorable. I love when they play.


----------



## KrisB (Feb 6, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Bennie is so lucky to have so many wonderful friends. Are you on a farmette or a real farm? Goats are adorable. I love when they play.




We just have a little homestead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I used to have dwarf goats - your pictures made me miss them again. Your critters are all so cute - thanks for sharing the great photos.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What a cute crew you have!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a wonderful place! Bennie is in doggy heaven!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What a sweet group! I love all of your adorable animals. That photo of the kitty with the eggs is photo contest worthy.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I love geese! If ever I have the right set-up, geese are on my dream list. I used to be the caretaker of geese at the dog yard. Mostly because no one else wanted the job of cleaning the pens. The geese tolerated me. In other words I never got tweaked. They would let me pick them up and carry them, too. The did not take kindly to the "hard" herding dogs (Australian Shepherds), but they were obedient and kind to the "soft" herders (like my poodle, and a Rottweiler). I love the whispery noise that geese will make in your ear when they are happy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sweet pictures. Love the kitten in the watering can. Your cat looks huge in the shot with the goats.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I raised and showed Pygmy goats all through my childhood. I miss having goats so much! I also think your cows are very cute - what does it feel like when they lick you like that? Is it just all slimey or is it sandpapery like a cat?

Having a little homestead like that on the outskirts of the city is a dream my husband and I have. Someday...

(Though I find geese pretty intimidating. We had one when I was a kid who was a tough guy. I never got bit but only because I rarely tested him.)


----------



## KrisB (Feb 6, 2015)

lisasgirl said:


> I raised and showed Pygmy goats all through my childhood. I miss having goats so much! I also think your cows are very cute - what does it feel like when they lick you like that? Is it just all slimey or is it sandpapery like a cat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The cows tongues are like giant cat tongues. Sometimes if they lick you on just the right spot of your arm or face it actually hurts a little! 

The geese have been nice so far. I got them to be our alarm system. They make a bunch of noise anytime someone or something new appears. Hopefully they stay fairly calm during the spring breeding season. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

